# Help - only 1 follicle and a polycystic ovary



## sharnek (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi, I'm coming out of luck mode to ask for advice. 

I'm on my 2nd IUI cycle using 50mg clomid.  At a scan yesterday (CD9) the nurse suggested that this cycle may be abandoned.  My left ovary was scanned as polycystic.  I have one main follicle on the right measuring 10.5mm and a few small ones in the back ground.  I've got an other scan booked for Thursday C12, which will confirm if IUI is going ahead.  I'm confused, why would this cycle be abandoned?  I responded well to Clomid last time, with 1 x 14mm, 1 x11mm and 2x9mm follicles and treatment went ahead.  

I know I should have asked for more clarification yesterday, I'm useless at asking questions when I’m in the clinic.  

Many thanks.


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

I had the same problem with clomid, it did not make me ovulate every time, the nurses at the clinic could not explain this either. i was put onto injections after 2nd IUI was abandoned due to lack of response from clomid. It is so frustrating isn't it but we have to keep ourselves going and look forward!!!

Good Luck

Julia
xxxx


----------



## Polly2608 (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi hun, I have polycystic ovaries and currently going IUI. I have just had my last try cancelled because I was overstimulated. I started on 75 IU's of Puregon every other day for three days and then went for a scan. None of the follicles had grown, so they decided I should continue on 75 IU's of Puregon but every day. So again did this for a couple of days and went back for another scan - there were a few follicles but nothing big enough to do anything with! So again they said keep injecting every day and come back for another scan in a couple of days time. This time I had three follicles that appeared to be growing, so they told me to keep injecting for a few more days and then come back. I went back and this time, I had one follicle on my right side that had reached 14mm and that the others were still quite small. They said I should inject one more time and then come back for another scan to check to see whether it had grown to 16mm and if so, I could have IUI two days later. So I went back for my final scan and to my horror discovered that I had 5 more follicles all between 12-18 mm! As it was more than 3 which is the minimum they will allow you to have, they had to cancel treatment immediately. So I am now waiting for my next cycle to begin, so I can start again.   that I went through all that and have nothing to show for it but   for when my next cycle begins. Pxx


----------

